# horse valuations



## trish (Apr 28, 2014)

I need to get my horses valued due to marrage seperation and settlment has any one heard of companies to value horses in victoria


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

You probably won't find any appraisal companies that understand the horse world or specialize in it but you do have an option.
I had a client going through the same thing you are and there was a big fight brewing over custody of the horse.
I simply wrote a very formal letter (To Whom It May Concern for her stating my best opinion of the horse's value and why. This was fine with the courts and the fight was over.

Do you know a professional trainer who is familiar with the horse in question? Can they or will they write such a letter for you?

Even though horses are an asset to us, the courts usually treat them as pets unless there is a custody or $$ value fight. That's why they will usually accept a letter like this from a professional-they just want to get the issue out of the way!
Good luck!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

When a friend and her hubby split, (her horse, him no interest) her farrier "bo't" her horse. When it came up in court, she stated she had no money for feed and had no other recourse. The bill of sale was for $ One Dollar. The judge accepted that realizing the horse was no longer an asset but a liability.


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

There most certainly are horse appraisers. Good ones and bad ones, cheap ones and expensive ones. I know people that have used Daventry. 

Daventry Equine Appraisal Services - Leading the way in Equine Appraisals across North America - Equine Expert Witness - Equine Appraiser located in Alberta, Canada.


----------



## Daventry (Nov 24, 2015)

Chasin Ponies said:


> Even though horses are an asset to us, the courts usually treat them as pets unless there is a custody or $$ value fight. That's why they will usually accept a letter like this from a professional-they just want to get the issue out of the way!


 I just wanted to clear up a bit of information for those that may be reading this thread and not understand or not aware of the law. Horses, along with other animals, are considered "chattel" or personal property in the eyes of the law. If a dispute arises over a horse or horses, it is up to each side to prove value. They definitely will not be treated like the "family dog" in court.  In some cases, divorce in particular, they may agree to hire one person to determine the value of the horse...which is when someone like myself gets hired - either to work jointly for both sides, or only hired by the Plaintiff or Defendant. 

Thanks for the kind comments updownrider. I definitely perform a variety of appraisals for clients in both Canada and the United States.



Chasin Ponies said:


> You probably won't find any appraisal companies that understand the horse world or specialize in it but you do have an option.


I own an appraisal company that does just that!  I am an Equine Canada Senior judge & steward, United States Equestrian Federation Recognized judge, on various EC & USEF Committees, inspector for various breed organizations, breeder, trainer, competitor with 20+ years experience and have been performing equine appraisals for approximately 18 years.


----------

